# Let's talk retirement savings



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2008)

I've included a poll, but share some of your thoughts.  Age you got started, age you hope to retire, strategies etc....


----------



## Vortex (Feb 5, 2008)

Started at  27 401K . Had ira's before. Self employed.

  Company program they contirbute a pecentage, plus year end proft sharing to the fund.  I plan on having other sources of income. No comfortable with 40l k alone. So kind of a combo of your poll choices.  I like a little in real estate.


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2008)

My answer is a mix of 401k from AT&T and IBM - retirement from AT&T -  IRA's - stocks -  a house...

I'm not comfortable to retire any time soon..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 5, 2008)

Been self-employed for 20+ years, so saving/investment and eventual sale of my practice will be my nest egg.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2008)

I selected 'company plan and not comfortable'  

The reason being is I'm 32 and will not start on my company plan until June and though it is generous, I doubt it will be anywhere near enough.

Other than that, my nest egg is more like a nest embryo :lol:

I hope to retire at 65, which I think is realistic considering how late I'm starting. Even at that, I hope to continue working part time when old, hopefully teaching skiing part time.

If there's one thing I would change about my past is I would've been a bit more diligent with saving at a younger age.  I read somewhere the other day that if  a high school student places $50 a week into a retirement fund during their high school years, then does nothing at all, with an average interest rate, that money will turn into 200K by the time they're 65.  Certainly not enough to retire on, but also points out how important compounding is over time and that the earlier you start the better.

I've definitely got a lot of ground to make up.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2008)

AS an economist by training  i started a life plan for retirement @ 27 yrs  of age with the  goal of retiring @ 50 and getting a life

I  retired @ 51 from University life . I had a consulting business on the side for 20 yrs which i continued for 5 yrs after retiring from Fulltime work . We did custom designed training for large organizations   and by design did just 75 days a yr . I  ran it thru the  University ( cutting overhead )  shared some of our bottom line and endowed scholarships, while working in an extremely pleasant environment . 

We.worked only during the academic yr and only on tues wed and thurs  thus   had every fri and mon off  to ski / golf whatever  I then  pulled the plug @ 56  and became an adolescent again 


 I was fortunate to have a Defined benefit pension , and over  3 decades of private investments in various  Investment vehicles    which i do not draw at present .Life is Good .  

Advice : Plan early, Invest  often  , max out  403's /401,  then invest MORE  and  get yourself DEBT FREE by retirement  !  Have fun


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm 28...and have been working full-time for 3.5 years..before that I just bummed around.  As of now, I try to save 10-12k a year..I don't trust the stock market so I put my money in different CDs of varying lengths.  I don't know if I'll ever totally retire as I'm part of a family business.  Ideally I'd like to eventually spend the entire ski season in Jackson Hole each year and work the other 8 months.  I don't see having enough money to totally retire until I inherit the family business and by then I'll probably be like 55 or 60


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2008)

Having some inheritance to fall back on weather a business or money is certainly a nice option to have.  I somewhat fall in that boat.  My father did pretty well as an investment banker and has mentioned that he has set aside some money for my brother and I.  That said, we've never discussed the details nor do I particularly want to.  I'd rather take care of things on my own and for he and my mother to spend most of their money partying like rock stars through the rest of their retirement.  If there's something left over great, but I hope to be in a position that whatever that is, I won't need it and it can be passed along to the next generation....i.e. any children I might have.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2008)

Great attitude Deadheadskier  !! you can do it on your own .  Real net Wealth CAN be built over the long haul with  financial discipline in each sucessive genereation building upon their parent efforts and passing it thru to sucessive geneerations with  " coaching'  as to HOW to Build it and MANAGE it  .


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a 401K that I started when I was 20 or so, I'm 30 now.  The calculators I've used say I'm saving enough to be in good shape when I retire, but I'm not so sure.  I don't like having all my eggs in one basket either.  I do have some sort of a pension or something too, but I don't think it's very much.


----------



## severine (Feb 5, 2008)

I plan on marrying for money next time.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2008)

severine said:


> I plan on marrying for money next time.


----------



## skidbump (Feb 5, 2008)

I got laid off 11/06 and have a pension worth 1200 a month at age 65 or 600 at 55 "i am 49" i have a small 401k "under 100k" as does my wife and hope that SS is still an option.I am married and she is really bringing in about 80% of the income and pretty much will be that way until its over "death".I will try and work from April to Nov and put bulk into a retirement fund but i pretty much resigned myself to a long ,horrible, money-less retirement.

Positive notes
1. I  Ski 100 plus days a yr .
2. Golf  3 to 4 days a week .
3. No stress
4. Now when i get aggrivated or stressed at  work i can just leave.
5. Learned that we can live comfortable on 1/2 our salary.
6. Corporate america can kiss my ass.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm not a fan of retirement accounts where you can't withdraw the money until you're 60 years old without a penalty...what if you die when you're 58???

Back when I was a paperboy I saved 80% of my earnings but I had no expenses and unfortunately alot of that money went to partying and travel in college..

I kind of think life without work would be boring..even though I spend half my time at work surfing the net...I still feel a sense of accomplishment when I get a good sale and bring in additional revenue to the company.  My Dad always wanted to retire at age 50 and could have but now he's 59 and still works most days..Sure if you were retired you could ski or play golf everyday but what would you do with the rest of your time???  I'd probably get drunk alot more and smoke fat doobies..lol..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2008)

The answer  is You VOLUNTEER and GIVE BACK tO YOUR COMMUNITY >

I am on the Board of Directors of our regional medical center and sit on 4 board committees and my wife is a volunteer in teh Hospital Gift shop 

We volunteer at our church and are POLITICALLY active with a citizen's group interested in ENHANCING the  Quality of Life  in our community . I also advise a number of folks interested in accessing higher education -- sp you GIVE BACK that brings additional satisfaction


----------



## Marc (Feb 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm not a fan of retirement accounts where you can't withdraw the money until you're 60 years old without a penalty...what if you die when you're 58???
> 
> Back when I was a paperboy I saved 80% of my earnings but I had no expenses and unfortunately alot of that money went to partying and travel in college..
> 
> I kind of think life without work would be boring..even though I spend half my time at work surfing the net...I still feel a sense of accomplishment when I get a good sale and bring in additional revenue to the company.  My Dad always wanted to retire at age 50 and could have but now he's 59 and still works most days..Sure if you were retired you could ski or play golf everyday but what would you do with the rest of your time???  I'd probably get drunk alot more and smoke fat doobies..lol..



Open a Roth IRA.  It's a post tax contribution, but you can withdraw your principal any time without penalty.  The catch is you must leave all earnings in until 60 without penalty, but all earnings are tax free after that as well.




I've been contributing to my 401(k) through my current employer for 2 years (started age 23).  I also have a healthy pension plan with FM, 1.4% times your average career salary for every year of employment for the first 25 years, then 1% for every year after 25.

I've been saving and investing in some targeted index funds and no load mutual funds for 2 years and just opened a Roth this past year.

I'm comfortable with my current retirement situation, but since I have a 401(k) and a pension, and personal savings, I don't fall under any one of the poll options.

I follow Ben Graham's advice and keep my monetary assets about 50% liquid/bonds and 50% securities, and up to 25/75 in either direction depending on the health of the economy.


----------



## Marc (Feb 5, 2008)

*waiting for ctenidae or sro to post and tell me how dumb I am and give sound advice*


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 5, 2008)

Marc said:


> Open a Roth IRA.  It's a post tax contribution, but you can withdraw your principal any time without penalty.  The catch is you must leave all earnings in until 60 without penalty, but all earnings are tax free after that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget the money you save on lift tickets due to your touring schedule.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 5, 2008)

Been maxing out on 401k whenever I can. I have no mortgage nor debt. 

I don't have a good feeling about my retirement b/c the government can increase taxes or allow inflation to go up which makes a fix income lifestyle rather tuff..... sorry, call me a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 5, 2008)

Marc said:


> *waiting for ctenidae or sro to post and tell me how dumb I am and give sound advice*



You could always follow the sage advice of Mr. Burns.

Mr. Burns: "Well, let's get out the old stock ticker and have a look. Here's where I stopped checking it last time: September 1929."

Mr. Burns (checking his stock portfolio): Confederated slaveholdings. How's that doing?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 5, 2008)

If I'm hard up for money when I'm old..I can always get a job as a Wal-Mart greeter..


----------



## gorgonzola (Feb 5, 2008)

I want to re-invent retirement...I want 10 -15 years off NOW (I'm 44) while I have the means and am physically able to enjoy my kids (10/13/15) and do the things I like to do (ski, bike, drink beer , play hockey, golf, fish, drink beer, camp hike etc.) then when I'm 60 work til I die.....I saw my parents work their adult lives for retirement and then not be able to enjoy it together due to illness


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> I want to re-invent retirement...I want 10 -15 years off NOW (I'm 44) while I have the means and am physically able to enjoy my kids (10/13/15) and do the things I like to do (ski, bike, drink beer , play hockey, golf, fish, drink beer, camp hike etc.) then when I'm 60 work til I die.....I saw my parents work their adult lives for retirement and then not be able to enjoy it together due to illness



That sounds like a good idea, except I want to start now (at 30)...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2008)

We ALL dreamed that dream !

Dreams are OK but early saving and investment  and  living within one's means is the key  to making it happen EARLY in Life  .

Remember to stay physically fit as well as financially fit  then you can LIVE the damn dream  given you HAVE  teh discipline to Plan your life and WORK your plan


----------



## severine (Feb 5, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> I want to re-invent retirement...I want 10 -15 years off NOW (I'm 44) while I have the means and am physically able to enjoy my kids (10/13/15) and do the things I like to do (ski, bike, drink beer , play hockey, golf, fish, drink beer, camp hike etc.) then when I'm 60 work til I die.....I saw my parents work their adult lives for retirement and then not be able to enjoy it together due to illness


My Dad was talking to me about that recently, actually.  He has a co-worker who has some theory that instead of Social Security retirement, everybody should be able to get like a $1 million loan when they turn 21 - because they'll be able to do more with it when they're younger versus seniors.  Then they're responsible for not only paying it back, but turning that into _something_.  A business, new product, whatever.  Something that will carry them through retirement on their own.

So I guess a variation would be being able to enjoy it while you're young.  I can't imagine getting to a point where I don't work at all.  Seems boring to me.  Especially being stuck with Brian.  Then again, who am I to talk?  I have no "real" job right now and I'll have to start all over again in 5 years when I go back to work.  At least I'll only be 35 then.  Still plenty of time to plan (though truth be told, I'm thinking I probably won't live to see retirement anyway....).


----------



## jack97 (Feb 5, 2008)

severine said:


> (though truth be told, I'm thinking I probably won't live to see retirement anyway....).



Stick to you're orignal plan of marrying into money.......


----------



## severine (Feb 5, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Stick to you're orignal plan of marrying into money.......


Not a plan... just have this morbid feeling about it all.  Not like I'm going to have a health issue... just that I'm going to have some sort of accident, like get hit by a truck or something.  Don't know why... just felt this way for a long time.

Though maybe I'm feeling that will happen to _Brian_ and thus I'll be able to marry into money.....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 5, 2008)

The thing is that most of us on here have jobs and we still have lots of leisure time..Retirement seems over-rated...

Although fulltime work is considered 40 hours a week..lets say the average AZer works 50 hours due to longer hours or commutes..that's out of 168 hours a week..then minus 50 hours a week for sleep and we're left with 68 hours per week for fun...not bad..even if a few of those hours are spend running errands or housework..Plus most of us get 2-6 weeks of vacation time a year except for the teachers who get the entire summer off.  Without work..I'd seriously be drunk and stoned all the time..I need some sort of structure in my life.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 5, 2008)

severine said:


> Though maybe I'm feeling that will happen to _Brian_ and thus I'll be able to marry into money.....





:-o .......  a black widow, guess that's another option.     Hey Brian, find another place to crash tonite.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 5, 2008)

What I know I _should_ do about retirement is wildly different from what I _have_ done.

I've only been in Corporate America for 6-7 years, so I've got a tiny, underfunded 401(k) plus a profit sharing plan that, when I leave here and cash it out, will roll into the 401(k). At the moment, my main plan for retirment is to make a whole lot more money in the near future. Maybe one day I'll make enough to be able to save some.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 5, 2008)

I have zero set aside for retirement and could really care less. I will figure things out as I go


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2008)

snoseek said:


> I have zero set aside for retirement and could really care less. I will figure things out as I go




part of me really wishes I had this perspective and didn't think/worry about such things. If I didn't, this thread wouldn't have been made.  Part of me wishes I also had the same perspective as you and could spend the winter skiing and not worrying about material type things.

for whatever reason, I'm not wired that way.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 5, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> part of me really wishes I had this perspective and didn't think/worry about such things. If I didn't, this thread wouldn't have been made.  Part of me wishes I also had the same perspective as you and could spend the winter skiing and not worrying about material type things.
> 
> for whatever reason, I'm not wired that way.



No harm in planning things out. I just feel like if I suddenly became terminally ill or something I don't want any regrets. I may have regrets later in life about this-probably not on my deathbed though. I don't plan on any kids and g.f. seems to agree (although she's 10 years younger, we'll see) so that surely helps. I may also regret that decision someday.


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If I'm hard up for money when I'm old..I can always get a job as a Wal-Mart greeter..



Really.?? I'd opt for the Lifty/Parking Attendant at (insert name of favorite mtn. here):flag:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2008)

snoseek said:


> (although she's 10 years younger, we'll see) so that surely helps.




good luck with that one.  Mine's 7 years younger and though she does want kids (and I do to, though not until I'm 35) I've at least bought myself some time :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Feb 5, 2008)

I plan on being dead.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 6, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I plan on being dead.




well, currently that poll selection falls in a tie for second place :lol:   you're not alone in planning to be dead :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 6, 2008)

twinplanx said:


> Really.?? I'd opt for the Lifty/Parking Attendant at (insert name of favorite mtn. here):flag:



being a liftee would suck a fat donkey dick


----------



## MarkC (Feb 6, 2008)

I am pretty much f*cked.  The only savior I can think of is i am still in my 20's and may be able to come up with something.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> being a liftee would suck a fat donkey dick



Yeah, you're right, I'd much rather stand in the bowels of hell greeting the degenerates of this country...


----------



## severine (Feb 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> being a liftee would suck a fat donkey dick





bvibert said:


> Yeah, you're right, I'd much rather stand in the bowels of hell greeting the degenerates of this country...


:beer:  

The only thing worse would be having to scan lift tickets all day.  Now _there's_ something I wouldn't want to have to do.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 6, 2008)

Marc said:


> *waiting for ctenidae or sro to post and tell me how dumb I am and give sound advice*



Keep up the 401(k), but don't fall for the "lifecycle funds" hype. Watch the fees (they can kill you slowly), don't fall for the auto-rebalancing option.

Keep your Roth funded as much as possible- the bonus on the Roth is that it's post tax, so anything you put in can be withdrawn whenever with no tax hit. It's only the gains you get taxed on later. At this point, you may actually want to concentrate more on the Roth, since you're probably in a lower tax bracket now than you will be in 20 years.

I'd consider 60/40 or 70/30 as your baseline, and put your ranges around that. Granted, you'd be getting killed right now at 70/30, but you're investing for the long term, and one would hope that the active managers are looking at buying opportunities.

If you're planning on staying at FM for 50 years, then that pension plan is great. if not, then maybe not so much. Pay attention to the vesting schedule, and factor that in if you decide to change jobs. 

Put more money into goat futures.

(insert standard "I am not a financial advisor, consult your advisor before making decisions, etc etc" disclaimer here)


----------



## Marc (Feb 6, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Keep up the 401(k), but don't fall for the "lifecycle funds" hype. Watch the fees (they can kill you slowly), don't fall for the auto-rebalancing option.
> 
> Keep your Roth funded as much as possible- the bonus on the Roth is that it's post tax, so anything you put in can be withdrawn whenever with no tax hit. It's only the gains you get taxed on later. At this point, you may actually want to concentrate more on the Roth, since you're probably in a lower tax bracket now than you will be in 20 years.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I've got Fidelity for my 401(k) and I've steered clear of the Freedom funds.  I haven't heard much good about them from anyone.

60/40 is probably smart, although I'm closer to that anyway, since in 50/50 estimate includes my 6 month CD ladder emergency fund, which since I'm not planning on touching unless I really need to, shouldn't be counted towards my balance.  I'm thinking of shifting a little towards securities over the next few months but that's as close as I get to "active management."  More like, "only slightly less than a passive portfolio."

I'm 0% vested in the pension until year 5, at which point I become 100% vested.  I'm just happy that FM still provides for both pension and 401(k).  If there's one service the world always needs, it's insurance, so I'm happy with the stability of my pension.  FM has been around for like 140 years.

And just one more thing... goat milk, goat cheese, or goat meat futures?


----------



## snoseek (Feb 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, you're right, I'd much rather stand in the bowels of hell greeting the degenerates of this country...



so funny yet so true. Maybe after skiing today I'll start a Wal-Mart hate thread.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 6, 2008)

Marc said:


> And just one more thing... goat milk, goat cheese, or goat meat futures?



See, that's a real quandry, there. If meat demand takes off, that's going to kill milk and cheese supply, and if milk demand increases, ex cheese, then cheese is going to get expensive, and the supply of meat will fall off. Of course, if cheese starts to grow in popularity, then demands for milk are going to push prices up, but again, the meat supply will be affected. So, I'd say go long on meat, short milk, and stand pat on cheese.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 6, 2008)

Marc said:


> And just one more thing... goat milk, goat cheese, or goat meat futures?



I sell kid goats, roughly 18lbs, for $7.95/lb  if that helps with your decision at all :lol:.  Price has been stable for the past 9 months


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> being a liftee would suck a fat donkey dick



Maybe? but  being a wal-mart greeter would swallow.:dunce:


----------



## tree_skier (Feb 6, 2008)

I should be OK but do worry about retirement in17 years.  Being self employed I have the value of my business plus a deffered comp program through my buying group (pays out after 10 years so gives me 10 years of post retirement income) an ira that doesn't get funded much anymore plus my wife who is 6 years younger and works at a ski resort (can you say free skiing and Golf) is maxing her 401k and has a roth that might get us through a year or 2.  I also plan to be debt free by retirement but that also depends on kids college costs, currently have 6 years left on mortgage.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 6, 2008)

twinplanx said:


> Maybe? but  being a wal-mart greeter would swallow.:dunce:



ahahahahahahaha


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 6, 2008)

severine said:


> I plan on marrying for money next time.





bvibert said:


>


My English teacher in sophomore year of high school used to say "Marry rich, and marry often!"

Personally, I say never marry at all


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 6, 2008)

401k investing at 4% of pay check with a 100% match since 2001 (year after college graduation). With 35 more years of work before reaching retirement age (well, we will see how long that age lasts before the gov needs to change it again), I feel pretty sound. We just bought a house so having that paid off well before retirement age can not hurt. S has some sort of retirement package too but just recently got the job full time so has yet to enroll. Once our cars and college loans are paid off, we'll probably up the money put away even if it is not matched. Want to get some Roths going too eventually. Essentially, my plan is for us to have full ownership of two cars, a house, and have a few different retirement and savings options squared away by the time the social security and medicare fiasco finally hits the wall. I am not just looking towards retirement but some dark times well before I reach that age. Debt free with ownership and savings within 20 years if possible.


----------



## ckofer (Feb 6, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> The answer  is You VOLUNTEER and GIVE BACK tO YOUR COMMUNITY >
> 
> I am on the Board of Directors of our regional medical center and sit on 4 board committees and my wife is a volunteer in teh Hospital Gift shop
> 
> We volunteer at our church and are POLITICALLY active with a citizen's group interested in ENHANCING the  Quality of Life  in our community . I also advise a number of folks interested in accessing higher education -- sp you GIVE BACK that brings additional satisfaction




*The true golden years. *


----------



## ckofer (Feb 6, 2008)

snoseek said:


> I have zero set aside for retirement and could really care less. I will figure things out as I go



*Don't leave your future to luck. Mix in what you enjoy doing with making plans to do it more as you age. Counting on Social Security is not a good plan. Sorry to lecture but this world is becoming less merciful to those without a plan.*


----------



## ckofer (Feb 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> being a liftee would suck a fat donkey dick



A fixed-grip liftee job would be worse than a detachable job, IMHO.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 6, 2008)

ckofer said:


> *Don't leave your future to luck. Mix in what you enjoy doing with making plans to do it more as you age. Counting on Social Security is not a good plan. Sorry to lecture but this world is becoming less merciful to those without a plan.*



true words for sure


part of the reason I made this thread is that I really need to get my ass in gear in this area of life because like you say here.....I want to do the things I enjoy much more someday than I currently am able to.  I screwed off throughout my entire 20's and lived numerous years as a ski bum or on tour with bands etc.  It was fantastic, but unsustainable.  Now I want to plan right, so I can get back to doing that as soon as possible with no worries.


----------



## ckofer (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesting you mention your 20's. I'm going to coach my kids to make the most of their 20's earning-wise/saving-wise. If you could enter your 30's with some financial comfort, you sure could enjoy parenting, etc even more. The good thing about being in your 20's is that you have more energy than later on in life (as a rule). Therefore you can kick ass at work and still find plenty of recreation time. Alternately, you can use some of this time to travel and live care-free but it's good to plan how long that will last. If you set some realistic milestones early (owning a house, having $100k in retirement, etc) and reach them, you'll have a good start on life.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 6, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Interesting you mention your 20's. I'm going to coach my kids to make the most of their 20's earning-wise/saving-wise. If you could enter your 30's with some financial comfort, you sure could enjoy parenting, etc even more. The good thing about being in your 20's is that you have more energy than later on in life (as a rule). Therefore you can kick ass at work and still find plenty of recreation time. Alternately, you can use some of this time to travel and live care-free but it's good to plan how long that will last. If you set some realistic milestones early (owning a house, having $100k in retirement, etc) and reach them, you'll have a good start on life.




That's great parenting right there.  I intend to do the same.


----------



## Marc (Feb 7, 2008)

I intend to enslave my kids and make them mine salt for me to further my own financial standing.


If I were going to have kids, of course.


----------



## severine (Feb 7, 2008)

Marc said:


> I intend to enslave my kids and make them mine salt for me to further my own financial standing.
> 
> 
> If I were going to have kids, of course.


Good news for the goats!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 7, 2008)

severine said:


> Good news for the goats!




unless you sell them  :lol:


I though I had a possible sale with Marc :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Interesting you mention your 20's. I'm going to coach my kids to make the most of their 20's earning-wise/saving-wise. If you could enter your 30's with some financial comfort, you sure could enjoy parenting, etc even more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marc (Feb 7, 2008)

My problem is I can never seem to hit a moving target.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2008)

Marc said:


> My problem is I can never seem to hit a moving target.



FOCUS  BABY


----------



## Marc (Feb 7, 2008)

It's not my fault.  I have a defective brain and have no clue what I want.  I suspect that won't change in the near future.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2008)

Nah C10 told us earlier  UR OK


----------



## ckofer (Feb 11, 2008)

*I've given this some thought. Those without much of a plan yet should at least keep an eye out for a smokin' deal on a ski condo/house right now. Good place to start building equity while fueling your passion.*


----------



## ccskier (Feb 12, 2008)

I try to put away as much as possible.  Out about 7-8k year into my 401k, .50 on the dollar match up to 5% by employee.  Have year end profit shaing, so it all adds up.  Also have a separate Roth, College Savings Plan, ING savings account etc... Try to spread it all out.  May have to knock off my parents/mother in-law to add to my property portfolio.


----------



## ccskier (Feb 12, 2008)

Google: The Laws of 10's and 7's


----------

